# iPad pour mémé



## OlivierL (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ont déjà un iPad, est-ce que vous pensez que l'appareil est une bonne solution poue le Noël de la mamy qui n'a jamais eu d'ordi mais qui aimerai bien regarder ses photos de famille ; skyper avec ses petits enfants...

Question subsidiaire :
avec iOS4, est-ce que je peux configurer la machine aux petits oignons, puis lui créer un compte avec les droits minimum, histoire d'éviter les fausses manip de la mémé et de la rassurer comme quoi elle ne risque pas de casser le système.

Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2010)

Pour les personnes âgées, c'est un appareil génial.

Impossible de configurer les droits sur la machine. Mais il y a peu de risque de la planter donc cela ne pose pas trop de problème.

L'avantage est qu'elle pourra zoomer sur les images de manière intuitive pour bien les voir, elle pourra en effet utiliser Skype avec un casque voir un appareil type téléphone branché dessus. Mais bon, n'est-ce pas plus intéressant de lui prendre un abonnement téléphone illimité dans ce cas ?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2010)

Oui, mais attention, l'iPad n'est pas un appareil indépendant. Il ne peut se concevoir qu'en complément d'un mac ou d'un pc, entre autres à cause de sa dépendance à iTunes.
A moins que tu te charges de l'activation, de la maintenance en cas de pépins, des sauvegardes etc...
Réflexion faite, si c'est un machine très simple à utiliser, il y a des à côtés à maîtriser qui ne sont pas si évidents...


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Octobre 2010)

En quoi c'est compliqué de le brancher a iTunes et de cliquer pour restaurer, synchroniser ou autre?

Et iTunes visiblement sert aux sauvegardes, il y a beaucoup de témoignages de gens qui ne l'ont synchronisés qu'a l'achat. 

Cependant, il est certain qu'un ordi doit se trouver a moins de 100Km de l'iPad en cas de pépin dans la pomme


----------



## marcolinger (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

ma mère a 84 ans et a l'iPad depuis juin. Elle l'utilise plusieurs heures par jour pour naviguer sur internet, le mail, les photos et jouer au bridge.

Je suis intervenu la 1ère fois cette semaine parceque l'accès à internet ne fonctionnait plus.

C'est un succès total et je ne puis que le conseiller à condition d'être disponible de temps en temps pour régler les éventuels problèmes.

Bon week-end !

Marc


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> En quoi c'est compliqué de le brancher a iTunes et de cliquer pour restaurer, synchroniser ou autre?
> 
> Et iTunes visiblement sert aux sauvegardes, il y a beaucoup de témoignages de gens qui ne l'ont synchronisés qu'a l'achat.
> 
> Cependant, il est certain qu'un ordi doit se trouver a moins de 100Km de l'iPad en cas de pépin dans la pomme



- Ce n'est pas compliqué pour toi ni pour moi, mais pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'ordinateur, la donne est différente...

- Il y a beaucoup de témoignages de gens qui ne l'ont synchronisé qu'à l'achat... et qui s'en mordent les doigts...


----------



## Le docteur (2 Octobre 2010)

Ça a déjà été dit, mais je le répète : il ne s'agit pas d'avoir un ordinateur en plus de l'iPad, mais d'avoir quelqu'un qui s'occupe de la "maintenance" de la machine (qui se réduit ici à un backup de temps à autre, en branchant l'iPad à un ordi et de la possibilité de pouvoir, exceptionnellement restaurer le système en cas de très gros problème). 
Donc si la mamie est près de chez toi et que tu peux faire cette toute petite maintenance (qui necessite essentiellement un peu de place sur un disque dur) c'est une machine qui a bien fait ses preuves avec des personnes agées totalement novices en informatique. C'est vraiment l'ordinateur idéal pour tout novice ayant des besoins "basiques" et voulant un truc qui marche direct, clairement et intuitivement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

Pour avoir à le faire, je peux dire que c'est bien plus chiant d'avoir simplement à maintenir un antivirus chez un membre de sa famille.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2010)

Voilà. 
Le tout c'et de prévoir qu'il va falloir s'occuper de la maintenance de mémé ou de la belle mère.
Et je te rejoins aussi sur un point : ça ne peut pas être pire que de dévirusser son Vaïo tous les mois ou de remettre les signets de son club de bridge qui ont mystérieusement disparus après qu'elle a fait une démo à sa copine.


----------



## jipeelfe (3 Octobre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voilà.
> Le tout c'et de prévoir qu'il va falloir s'occuper de la maintenance de mémé ou de la belle mère.
> Et je te rejoins aussi sur un point : ça ne peut pas être pire que de dévirusser son Vaïo tous les mois ou de remettre les signets de son club de bridge qui ont mystérieusement disparus après qu'elle a fait une démo à sa copine.



Ce programme de prise de contrôle a distance tourne bien sur mac . Vous pensez qu'il pourrait être efficace sur un Ipad ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Je sais qu'on peut diriger un Mac depuis un iPad mais l'inverse.... A part avec OS X Server, je sais pas.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2010)

L'iPad est une bête qui nécessite un contact physique pour etre soignée. Je ne vois pas comment une prise de contrôle pourrait brancher un port USB sur une machine, restaurer la sauvegarde, etc.  Enfin, il pourrait restaurer une sauvegarde depuis le Mac sur lequel est branché l'iPad.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Possible si iPad Jailbreaké

Donc on le met en danger ^^


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2010)

Ouvrir à tous les vents l'iPad de mémé pour un truc peu utile, c'est un peu, comment dire les choses...


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Bah ouvrir a tous les vents l'iPad de mémé ça revient a mettre le précieux en danger... Alors que mémé sera contente de nous voir venir s'occuper de l'iPad et manger du gâteau ^^


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2010)

En plus ça n'a l'air que de fonctionner en wifi, ce truc de contrôle de l'iPad via le Mac, pas via la 3G.
Donc, la dégustation du gâteau de mémé reste inévitable, enfin indispensable.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2010)

Quand je dis que l'iPad nous fait revenir dans le monde réel !


----------

